# Web Hosting, Help!!



## tkin (Jun 7, 2014)

Hey guys, need your help to host a website. Let me explain the nature of my website.

For starters:
1. The ui will be made with JSPs.
2. In the backend I'll be using J2EE for logic.

That's it. Total size of the components will not exceed even 100MB.

Future plans:
1. Full spring/struts support on backend.
2. Frontend can be JSF.
3. Database, mysql or something free, like maybe PostGreSQL.


Now guide me how to do it, I'll need a web host, now I am not new to building sites, I actually have a full fledged spring based site running in my PC right now. I want to know where and how to host it, for starters I'll need a host with a J2EE server(tomcat, 64MB heap, or 128MB if affordable), or do I need to deploy my own server in the host?(Not sure how it will work). 

I don't require much bandwidth.

Free option always welcome.


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Jun 8, 2014)

You may check *www.digit.in/forum/internet-www/125474-all-webhosting-domain-related-queries-here.html


----------

